# Firefox 3.5 - infinite loop on main forum page when login



## tomrev (Jan 26, 2011)

IE has no problem but with Firefox 3.5 when login, it will refresh infinite loop on main forum page. Do anyone have problem like me?


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 26, 2011)

Something wrong with the latest 3.6.13? Why don't you try that first?


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> IE has no problem but with Firefox 3.5 when login, it will refresh infinite loop on main forum page. Do anyone have problem like me?


what do you mean by main forum page? 
could you post the URL?

"when login" do you mean the moment you log in or "when logged in" ?


----------



## tomrev (Jan 26, 2011)

To Hakoda:
I have a bunch FF plugins that don't work with latest FF.


To Costello:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=idx

When "logged" state.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2011)

what skin are you using?
try this page:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&setski...=0&cal_id=0

also try with another browser? clear your cache?
etc.


----------



## tomrev (Jan 26, 2011)

I notice that on line "Welcome back; your last visit was: ..." it swap between "Yesterday, 11:03 PM" and  "Today, 12:03 AM". Cache is cleared. I tested with IE and Opera browser but has no problem like this. 

Does it weird that only FF has this problem?

Edit: If anyone have problem like me, I will try to remove plugin one by one for finding problem.
Edit2: I use any FF skin.


----------



## tomrev (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried disable all FF plugin but it still has the same problem. I guess it's not because of FF plugin but FF browser itself.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Edit2: I use any FF skin.


He's talking about the forum skin; Classic, Lite or v3. My guess is that if you didn't realise this you're on v3.

I logged out and back using 3.6.13 and I had no difficulties with it.


----------



## tomrev (Jan 26, 2011)

ProtoKun7, Thank you. Where is skin setting? 

It may be only my FF setting and only a minor problem. If I login, I press escape and it stop auto refresh, only a bit annoying.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2011)

Uninstall and Install the newest firefox.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2011)

On most pages (all apart from some such as the portal) including this one, there's a skin selector at the bottom of the page, just above Privacy Policy.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bump.
Thought I wouldn't bother starting a new thread but I do have this problem too.
Using the latest version of Firefox.


----------

